# In loving memory of Samantha on her birthday



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Happy 14th birthday, honey.

I miss your doggy smile. I miss rubbing my face in your fur. I miss the mischievous things you used to do and the way you used to love to play fetch for hours with Daddy and one of your 50 tennis balls.

On your birthday I remember you as a little puppy, the day you saw the squirrel in the yard and took off up the hill after him. He was up a tree and laughing at you before your little puppy legs could carry you halfway to where he had stood just a few seconds before.

Wherever you are, I know that you can walk again...that the terrible disease that robbed your life of quality and caused your legs not to work anymore is no longer there. I know you're running happily, chasing squirrels and tennis balls and rainbows.

I love you and I miss you.

Mommy


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

God Bless you sweet Samantha!! Lovely tribute!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful!

Run happy and free, sweet girl!

Tanya


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Keep those memories, hold them close to your heart.


----------

